# Â£30-33k to spend M3 or Early 996?



## Peter_TT (May 6, 2002)

I am looking to change my TT ... had it since November 2000 .. 225c AMD to 270 with Miltek.
I am looking at either an early Porsche C2 996 or BMW E46 M3 .. both would have to be manuals.
Nowadays I am only doing about 6k miles per year mainly daily commute (15 mile round trip over some fast roads) with more "fun" runs at the weekend. 
I have had a couple of BMWs over the years (very fond memories of old E36 318is). Never had a Porsche but obviously always wanted one. Would the porsche cost alot more to run? I am guessing the depreciation of both would be about Â£12k over 3 years? What would you choose and why?

Peter


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

You could get a low mileage year old good spec M3 for that sort of cash.

or.........

an older 96-98 996 with a few owners under its belt and no warranty left.

What about a mint late 993 ?

Should be ablr to find a good spec well looked after car for that money. With the mileage you do will be no dearer to run than an M3 as depreciation will be lower.

Find a Porsche club member and borrow some club mags, make interesting reading.

Have driven an E46 M3 recently and a friends 993 Carrera 4 from time to time. Give me the Porsche any day.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

i had an E46 M3, and it impressed yet at the same time underwhelmed with it's ordinaryness (?).

Spend Â£35K and go for a 99 996 C2 (or C4 if you can find one) fitted with PSM. For the mileage you plan costs should be reasonable and all the large dep'n will have been proviously incurred. There are plenty of quality specialist non-franchised porsche specialists out there.


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

Been thinking exactly the same recently!

I do quite a bit of mileage so the sensible option for me would be the M3.

However, I know that if I went that route I would still lust after a 911 whereas if I bought the Porsche I'd probably never consider the BMW again....

I do think that Audi have missed a big opportunity by not developing a model that would be a natural progression from the TT.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Exactly the quandary I am in, but I won't be doing it for a couple of years at least.

I have decided that owning a 911 is my main ambition in life, but I do like the M3. Have never driven either.

It'll be the 996 for me!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Exactly the quandary I am in, but I won't be doing it for a couple of years at least.
> 
> I have decided that owning a 911 is my main ambition in life, but I do like the M3. Â Have never driven either.
> 
> It'll be the 996 for me!


There must be a few ex TTers around here, all thinking the same. A Sort of natural progression. 996s are very reliable, what are we waiting for?

Oh yeah, some spare funds. 

Anyone heard of or had any dealings with these people. They seem very knowledgeable.
http://www.performance2and4.co.uk/sales_1_n.htm

Still selling the tractor Carl? I am just up for a set of new tyres, having finally (and deliberately ) smoked the rears in the snow. Looking forward to a set of PS2s and some extra grip.


----------



## Peter_TT (May 6, 2002)

thanks for all the advice .. looks like I will be visiting some porsche specialists soon. One other question. Is the rear seat room on the 996 any bigger than the TT coupe? Forgot to say one of my reasons for changing is that my 2 children (7 & 5 year olds) are starting to compllain about the lack of legroom in th the back of the TT. M3 is obviously fine but what about the 996?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Better yet.

A 993 C2S! Will not depreciate one penny during your ownership.

Cost of ownership is reasonable too.

Peter you have IM!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yep, still selling. Goes in Autocar tomorrow.

Poised to spend the next few days fielding calls from hopeful but unrealistic traders and canvassers from other magazines


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

Having had to make a similar decision to you I went for the M3 E46 - slightly higher mileage 10K pa. Always will hanker after a Porche, but practicality won over in the end.

Think you will find 911 has similar rear space to TT, but much much worse storage - just think about that engine. TT (especially in Coupe form is deceptively spacious - comkpared against a buddies XKR and TT had more rear leg room and boot space)

If rear room/luggage space is not an issue then I would have gone for 911. Must admit though the M3 is a top car.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> thanks for all the advice .. looks like I will be visiting some porsche specialists soon. One other question. Is the rear seat room on the 996 any bigger than the TT coupe? Forgot to say one of my reasons for changing is that my 2 children (7 & 5 year olds) are starting to compllain about the lack of legroom in th the back of the TT. M3 is obviously fine but what about the 996?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Peter Â


996 is about the same in the back as a TTC, possibly ever so slightly bigger

still cramped though

get one anyway

one of the reasons i am never having kids, limits the choice of cars you can drive ;D 

cheers

James


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------



## Peter_TT (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for the advice guys .. I think I am going to have to go for practicality as one of my main reasons for changing TTC is to get more space .. M3 will be top of my list .. some day I will get a 911 when I can get rid of the kids !

Peter


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Yep, still selling. Â Goes in Autocar tomorrow.
> 
> Poised to spend the next few days fielding calls from hopeful but unrealistic traders and canvassers from other magazines Â


I wondered if that was yours, did you sell it ?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, still selling. Â Goes in Autocar tomorrow.
> ...


Nope, not one single serious enquiry. Happily it has persuaded me to keep it, at least for another 6 months or so.


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

I had a similiar dilemma last August. Obviously choose the 996. Would whole- heartedly recommend one. Just make sure you buy a good one! Try the Porsche Club of Great Britain. I found my one there... good luck .


----------

